# Treiber USB - seriell



## Kurt (4 Juli 2008)

Der Überwiegende Teil von USB - seriell Konvertern verwendet den prolific PL2303 Käfer.

Bei
http://www.prolific.com.tw/eng/downloads.asp?ID=31
gibt es dazu einen "neuen" Treiber.
2.0.2.8 vom 20.11.2007

Release Date 3. Juni 2008.


----------



## Kurt (19 Juli 2008)

Der andere Teil von Anbietern setzt den Käfer von FTDI ein.
zB.: SEW für den roten USB-RS485 Umsetzer (glaube USB11A)

http://www.ftdichip.com/FTDrivers.htm

für den SEW verwende ich erfolgreich den: 
http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/CDM/CDM 2.04.06.exe
Dateien sind vom März 2008


----------

